# Drill Chuck Arbor Issue



## UncleD (Sep 27, 2016)

I have a Grizzly G0752 lathe. It seems that the drill chuck arbor is about an inch too long. If I try to retract the tailstock quill past 1.1 inches or so, it spits it out. Can I just cut an inch or so off of the length to resolve this?


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## dlane (Sep 28, 2016)

Leave enough so it will eject.


----------



## mksj (Sep 28, 2016)

If there is a tang on the end which is common for MT type arbors use for drills, it prevents the arbor from spinning. Although I have not seen a  live center tang, because there should minimal or no twisting force. Either the of MT arbor should eject from the tailstock, but the difference is about 1" of travel from the tang. Yes, you loose some of the quill feed, but if it is not an issue than I would leave it or maybe cut the tang by 50%. I just purchased a MT3 ER40 chuck for my tailstock, that did not have a tang, and I just machined one for it. I do not want the MT3 arbor spinning in the tailstock when drilling.


----------

